# 2021 tidewater 2500 carolina bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

HURRY AND CHECK OUT THIS NEW 2021 TIDEWATER 2500 CAROLINA BAY IT IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST BOATS IVE SEEN AND WHAT AN AWESOME RIDE LOTS OF ROOM FOR FAMILY CRUISING, SKIING, AND FISHING THIS BOAT DOES IT ALL FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
POWERED WITH F300XCA YAMAHA MOTOR, FIBERGLASS T TOP WITH SPREADER LIGHTS AND SPEAKERS,HEAD CONSOLE WITH PORTA POTTI, FLIP UP BACK SEATING WITH HIGH BACKS, EVERY BOX FOR STORAGE IS INSULATED AND DRAINS OVERBOARD, PLENTY SEATING IN FRONT OF BOAT WITH REMOVABLE BACK REST, HAS STEREO PHONE CRADLE CHARGER, READY FOR WHAT EVER ELECTRONICS YOU WANT ALSO UNDER WATER LIGHT, SWIM PLATFORMHURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO TYEST THIS BEAUTY $ 109,398.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

